# brake controller



## wfrierson (Mar 18, 2007)

My tow vehicle for a 2004 Outback (28RLS) is a 2001 Chevy 2500HD Silverado with a tow package. Do I need to install a brake controller to maximize the use of the electric brakes on the camper trailer? Am I getting no braking assistance from the camper trailer without the brake controller installation? If the controller is needed, could someone recommend a model that would meet my needs? Assistance would be much appreciated. wfrierson


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 18, 2007)

Re: brake controller

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Without a controller, you have no trailer brakes.  Since you are asking this question, get someone who knows how to install it in your truck.  Since your truck is a 2001, it is pre-wired and the controller plugs in with the addition of a harness.

We sell the Activator and the 5500 Drawtite controllers.  There are lots on the market, but as far as simplicity in operation, these are good controllers.  

The Activator has a 3 year warranty and the 5500 has a lifetime warranty.  The 5500 also has a digital display that shows you your output in a scale of 0-10.


----------



## hertig (Mar 18, 2007)

Re: brake controller

I got the Prodigy brake controller back when I had a trailer, and was very happy with how it worked.  There was another controller available in that time frame, which connected to the brake pedal with a mechanical connection which was also well thought of, but I can't remember it's name.


----------



## BarneyS (Mar 22, 2007)

RE: brake controller

I would get a Prodigy by Tekonsha.  That other controller mentioned above is the Jordon 2020 but it is not available at the moment.  The Prodigy can be purchased for around $100 and is an excellent, smooth acting controller.  You can also purchase a vehicle specific plug for it (about $10) that will eliminate any wiring.  You just plug the harness into the vehicle and the Prodigy and mount the controller wherever you wish.  
Here is a good place to purchase it.  $95 + $9 shipping. 
http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/product.php?productid=60&cat=54&page=1
Barney


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 22, 2007)

Re: brake controller



I think the Prodigy is over rated. I put one in my truck a few years ago and took it out 2 weeks later. I had it boosted to 3 and there was not enough braking power. 

Unless there was something wrong with the one I used, there are a lot of controllers out there that do the job better.


----------



## BarneyS (Mar 22, 2007)

Re: brake controller

I think you must have had a faulty Prodigy or you did not have it adjusted correctly.
Barney


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 22, 2007)

Re: brake controller

I had it adjusted to the max.  Any trailer I towed pushed me down the road.  I installed a Drawtite 5500 and never looked back.  The difference was night and day.


----------



## BarneyS (Mar 23, 2007)

Re: brake controller

That is really quite strange.  I think you had a faulty one then since I moderate the Towing forum on another web site and have not heard of any folks with that problem.  I know that they did upgrade the program in the Prodigy shortly after it came out but I have never heard of anyone else not having enough power for their brakes from the Prodigy.  I went from a Tenkonsha Sentinal controller to the Prodigy and have been very pleased after over three years of use.  I know there are "better" controllers out there but they usually cost a great deal more than the Prodigy does.   There are now a couple of Prodigy "clones" available now also that should work just as well.
Barney


----------

